# Before/After-Ear Trimming



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They look AMAZING!!!! Great job!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice! Bentley needs his done too but it doesn't matter how much I groom him, he always looks like an unmade bed


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow well done, you did a great job


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

He really looks great!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome job! I'd love to know how you did it!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow you should be happy you did a great job.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

You did a great job, ears are so hard to get right. I did Bear's once, they looked dreadful. Never attempted it again, It literally looked like i did it blindfolded. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Awesome job! I'd love to know how you did it!


I second this. 

Beautiful job!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nice job!
Ears are the hardest to learn and I bet you are going to become a pro in no time.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, what a great job! they look great!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone! I used only thinning shears and just did a little at a time... trim a little, comb..look, and repeat. I googled a lot of grooming tips and videos (have been searching this site a lot) and just kind of went for it. As you can see, I didn't have a whole lot to lose by the before photos. LOL


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

They look awesome. I should do tanners lol but that's a scary thought for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XfadetoblackX (Feb 4, 2014)

1995yope said:


> I second this.
> 
> Beautiful job!


Third!

I tried a few weeks back, lets just say no one will confuse me for Paul Mitchell! Would love a detailed walkthrough if possible.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great Job. Joanne Lastoka used to have a video on line with all kinds of grooming info. I never can get ears right. Sasha has flyway ears!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

XfadetoblackX said:


> Would love a detailed walkthrough if possible.


I read through this helpful article a few times.

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears

Also watched a couple videos on youtube, but once you get going, just do a little at a time, brush out, look and repeat if need be. Good quality shears is what I think makes the biggest difference.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

The couple of times I've tried to trim ears, it looks like a madman with a lawnmower did the job.


----------

